# Tetra 1.8g waterfall globe



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I just seen these on Petco's website. 

http://www.petco.com/product/113252...-Globe-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

Filtration and an LED light built in....thoughts?


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

kinda small, probably only enough room for shrimp. But it looks cool!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Baadboy11 said:


> kinda small, probably only enough room for shrimp. But it looks cool!



I wouldn't mind a little desktop like this...planted with a couple of shrimp wandering around.  I just wonder about the lighting.

Of course, I might never get any work done. LOL I showed my husband he and pointed out just the right spot to put it.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm guessing its gonna be pretty low powered as far as lighting...but who knows could maybe do some anubias or something?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I emailed the company to ask for more info. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Cottagewitch said:


> Of course, I might never get any work done. LOL I showed my husband he and pointed out just the right spot to put it.


Since I got my two tanks at my desk I have had my most productive day ever. I just stare at the calming plants and fish for 10-15 seconds and it helps me deal with the stress of high order counts.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Sushieraser said:


> Since I got my two tanks at my desk I have had my most productive day ever. I just stare at the calming plants and fish for 10-15 seconds and it helps me deal with the stress of high order counts.


It helps keep you at your desk huh?


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I received a message from Tetra. They said they do not have any info on the light.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

I would go to the store and count the LEDs on the light.. they are probably standard 1 watt LEDs like on their 1.5Gallon awful thing that they sell. I think everyone knows which one I am talking about... the lights are probably useless.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cool little tank! I bet you could grow some anubias / java ferns / moss in there. LEDs pack a lot more power per watt than other bulbs (that's the whole point, so they're low energy) But since you can basically grow those with ambient light, i bet it'd be ok even if they're not very powerful! :hihi: You could always supplement the lighting with a desk lamp too if you needed to. It's just a cool looking little tank!


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

This looks really cool! Maybe it'll be good for a betta or shrimp? I bet the sound of the waterfall is peaceful (and hopefully drowns out any hum from the filter).


----------



## Raihana (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone have any feedback yet? I have been eyeing it at my LFS. 

I wonder if the leds are replaceable for blue and red ones? There is also mention of an optional heater add on by an amazon reviewer.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Stupid petco releases this after i start my shrimp bowl? >=(
The cost of this bowl is also the same as the overall cost of my bowl setup. This is what a good shrimp bowl should look like. the thing even has a filter waterfall for water circulation which mine does not have. that is good.

Definitely not good for a betta or any real fish, but you could easily put a pair of shrimp in it like i did and watch them populate it (then take some babies out of course)

Like mentioned, even if the LEDs are weak, they can grow stuff like moss, and if more light is needed a simple desk lamp is the thing to use.

Overall i think this is a good product because a planted bowl requires minimal equipment anyways. 

As far as the LEDs go, if the stock is white, then thats all you get unless you start building your own heatsink and mounting the blue and reds on there. why do you want it to look like a disco tank lol? the blue and red spectrums can possibly be in the stock LEDs but are also present in a table lamp's daylight CFL bulb which can be used to supplement. hen the lamp can be moved away for times when you want to display the tank with only the stock equipment. lets face it a desk lamp over this thing would look silly.


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

Newman I think your shrimp bowl is much more awesome than the tetra 1.8g. You should convince petco to carry your shrimp bowl instead.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw it at the store yesterday , I think it is a good deal for what it is, and the lighting should be enough..just use low-light plants?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Newman I think your shrimp bowl is much more awesome than the tetra 1.8g. You should convince petco to carry your shrimp bowl instead.


haha, I wish, thanks!


----------

